# Reliant Dust Collector



## jlabos

I have a opportunity to purchase a reliant dust collection system for $50. I believe it is a 1 hp model 720. I currently use a old Dayton system that is basically a shop vac with 3inch hose. My guess is that the reliant would definitely be an upgrade but I am wondering if the system is worth picking up since the brand is no longer made. Anyone familiar with this model and can you still get parts? Here is a picture it also comes with hoses.


----------



## djg

I would bet that a lot of other manufacturers parts such as Grizzly, etc. would be interchangeable. I wouldn't expect you would need parts, though.


----------



## jlabos

So I'm guessing i will be able to replace bags\filters if need be. With this system will I be able to pipe a small basement workshop with a table saw, jointer, miter saw and sanders. My goal is to eventually add a router table and bench top planer.


----------



## jdonhowe

It looks very much like the Jet DC-650BK dust collector. Assuming that there's nothing significant structurally (e.g. torn sheet metal, significant rust), the only things that could "go bad" are the motor and impeller; both should be readily replaceable, but probably for more than what you paid. As long as the motor doesn't make any terrible noises (like bad bearings), it looks like you got a deal.

However, you should consider some upgrades, esp. considering your shop is in the basement. You should get a high efficiency (canister) filter, such as from Wynn Environmental; they should have one that fits your collector. Also, use plastic bags for waste collection. The bags that came with the Reliant let a lot of fine dust through, which would get into your lungs and your house ventilation system. Other than any duct runs, you should be set.

It should be fine for attaching to your table and miter saws, jointer and planer. In my experience hand held tools with small dust ports (sanders and routers) can't make use of the higher flow (cfm) but lower static pressure (vacuum) of a dust collector. Rather, they do better with the higher vacuum but lower capacity of a shop vac, and I think that most commercial router tables have shop vac fittings. You could probably design a router table, though, which could make use of the dust collector.

One final suggestion- get a decent respirator mask. Cheap insurance for your health. Good luck.


----------



## jlabos

Respirator mask was one of my first purchases. Thanks for the tips on the bags I will look into Wynn Environmental. I also plan on building a separate air filter system to mount to the ceiling. I really do not want the dust getting up into the house will a toddler and a baby on the way. For now when I work down there I open a couple of basement windows and run a fan blowing the air out.


----------



## jdonhowe

Looks like you've got the dust issue well in hand.



> a toddler and a baby on the way


 Sounds like you'll have no shortage of projects! Enjoy :smile:


----------



## jlabos

So I picked up the dust collector and everything runs great. I am very surprised how quite it runs. That alone makes it worth it. Thanks for all the advice.


----------

